# Convert sauna to curing chamber!



## liny818 (Apr 28, 2019)

Hi ya'll!  My name is Andrew and I am fairly new to the forum.  I have been reading for a while but this is only my second post.  Anyway, I am fortunate enough to have moved into an apartment that, surprisingly, has a sauna in it.  I do use it form time to time but I feel like converting it into a curing chamber would be a lot cooler!  I am a culinary student and a cook in NY.  I have some experience making fresh sausages, pates, and terrines and some small dry curing projects in a mini fridge.  I want to learn more about dry curing and salumi, especially curing whole muscles.  I am looking to find a way to convert the sauna to a dry curing chamber.  It is well insulated, I will just have to find the best way to regulate the temperature and I supposed I could just setup a humidifier/dehumidifier with a hygrometer to regulate humidity?  Any help would be greatly appreciated!  I will be sure to take some pics and post them throughout the project.

Also, the sauna has that distinct cedar smell on the inside.  Do you think this would have an adverse affect on the flavor/aroma on the items i place in there, especially for long periods of time?  Maybe there is a way to rid it of this smell or if it is full of enough stuff the smell of the meat will take over.

Thanks again in advance for any help/ideas!

- Andrew


----------



## daveomak (Apr 28, 2019)

I think not being able to thoroughly clean and disinfect it would be a HUGE problem...
I wouldn't eat food from a unit that folks sat for hours and were sweating....  naked... 
Buy a refer and build something food safe....


----------



## liny818 (Apr 28, 2019)

Haha wow you are absolutely right.  I did clean the hell out of it and disinfect with all the sauna cleaning solutions when we first moved in, but you are still right.  My wife agrees as well haha.


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 28, 2019)

Cleaned thread up.   Keep on topic.


----------

